# IHOG???? international hedgehog olympic games?



## i<3hedgies

So i was researching online and i came across a website about a hedgehog name Numo who competing at the IHOG: international hedgehog games. i was just wondering if any body knows anything about it and if you have attended tell me about it? Also if you have the web address? thanks


----------



## nougat

I did some internet investigating, lol... 
From what I gathered IHOG (International Hedgehog Olympic Gym-Bar-E) was a holistic pet fair in Illinois developed and sponsored by Dawn Wrobel of Ain't No Creek Ranch until 2006.

I don't think she hold the IHOG events anymore, but you can contact Dawn directly and find out.

E-mail: [email protected]
Web site: DawnWrobel.com
Phone: (708) 946-9750


----------

